# CHARLOTTE | Legacy Union - 620 South Tryon | 193m | 632ft | 33 fl | T/O



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rhodium said:


>


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Why did you create a new thread?. Already there is a thread for this project.


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1970978&page=9


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

prageethSL said:


> Why did you create a new thread?. Already there is a thread for this project.
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1970978&page=9


This is how things have always gone. Not everyone ventures into the local forums. Nobody made a thread here in the world forums, so I made one.


----------



## Rhodium (Oct 20, 2015)

Happy New Year...from this morning.


----------



## Rhodium (Oct 20, 2015)

Forgot these...you can see the pyramid peaking.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Alex Carson Photography via Charlotte five

from the webcam:


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Straight from the early 90s


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://twitter.com/HomesoftheSouth/status/1096235079972634624


----------



## Rhodium (Oct 20, 2015)

Details...

Took these last week.


























Light testing from last night via OxBlue









https://twitter.com/JoeBrunoWSOC9/status/1127020780112551937

















https://www.urbanplanet.org/forums/...to-of-the-day/?do=findComment&comment=1607023









https://www.instagram.com/p/BxVOyVtJhX_/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## Oatmeal (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow! The Queen City is lookin like a snack


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

American Airlines Airbus A330-200 (N284AY) departs KCLT Rwy 36R on 06/01/2019 at 6:44 pm. by Chris Pippen, on Flickr


----------



## chjbolton (Feb 11, 2004)

The size of even just these 'secondary' American cities... What a beautiful thing to see


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Queen City by Tyler Tarbet, on Flickr


----------

